# today in boxing history



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 5th

there was a video on youtube of this fight, but i cant find it now...the last heavyweight title fight between jersey joe walcott and ezzard charles happened on this day....and historically, this was the first world title fight ever to have a black man as referee...zac clayton.










"Jersey Joe Walcott clung to his world heavyweight title Thursday night by winning an unanimous decision over ex-champ Ezzard Charles. Walcott shook off bombing shots by Charles to grab the votes of all three officials in a slow fight at Municipal Stadium. This was a dull fight in contrast to the thriller last July 18th at Forbes Field when underdog Walcott won boxing's richest prize with a clean-cut knockout. There were no knockdowns in the closely fought contest although both men were wobbled with right hand shots. Time after time, Walcott backed off in his familiar retreat trying to lure Ez into the trap for the right hand that knocked Joe Louis down three times - but Charles wouldn't take the bait. Ezzard fought cautiously, apparently biding his time for a fast finish, but never was able to nail old Joe for the crusher." -Associated Press


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

why's it not on youtube anymore? Not good.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

what happened to this feature for the front page ?....it was a nice addition that was going well i thought...

june 24th

today in 1895 this man was born..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 25th.

from a piece written by reporter mike dunn..

Louis was young, but he had a reputation. He had been the Golden Gloves champion of 1934 and had set aside every opponent in his path as a professional, mostly by KO. As the unnamed writer of the article in the Tribune goes on to say, "Joe, who has been termed the Brown Bomber, is a newcomer to the top, out of the amateur ranks only a year. Eighteen knockouts out of twenty-two opponents &#8230; show a punch, and punches are what fight crowds like. They are what earned him this chance &#8230;"

From the time that Louis, the knockout sensation from the Midwest, was "made" with ex-champ Carnera, the public interest was huge. A crowd of 80,000 was expected at Yankee Stadium - including tens of thousands of African-Americans from Harlem -- to watch Louis make his New York debut against the huge Italian.

In the June 20 issue of the Tribune, there was a report from Carnera's training headquarters in Owasco Lake, N.Y. A "superbly conditioned" Carnera, the report said, "went through eight tough rounds of sparring" without breathing hard.

Unfortunately, one of Carnera's sparring partners was a decent heavyweight from Washington named Natie Brown, who went 10 hard rounds with Louis on March 29 at Detroit's old Olympia Stadium. Brown was much quicker than Carnera and "slapped" the former champ around, according to the Tribune reporter.

Brown "caused consternation to Carnera's handlers by the ease with which he pounded the huge Italian."

Carnera himself was undisturbed, however. When interviewed by the Tribune's famed sportswriter Wilfred Smith just two days before the bout with Louis, Carnera expressed supreme confidence.

Carnera was "sitting at a bar adjacent to the roller skating rink" and "gurgling a bottle of ale" at the resort in Owasco Lake where he was training when Smith interviewed him.

"This Louis, he's a keed," Primo said with a wide, toothy smile in his own brand of broken English. "Who he fight? Knock out Da Preem, ho, ho! I pusha the feest like this. Fifteen rounds I push. Twenty if permit, and no tired. Then I win."

Of course, as the history books tell us and the ring records verify, things did not go quite as Da Preem planned on the night of June 25, 1935 in Yankee Stadium.

Louis was every bit as lethal as advertised and was simply too skilled and too fast for the muscular but awkward Carnera.

Louis discovered early in the bout that he would not be able to effectively reach the taller Carnera's head with blows until he had invested in a body attack.

Carnera, who came into the ring with an 83-7 record and weighing 260 pounds, 65 pounds more than Joe, had only one weapon that caused Louis any difficulty at all. Carnera's jab didn't hurt Joe but kept him off stride at times as Louis stalked the bigger man.

"The way he kept coming back with that jabbing left puzzled me, so I didn't feel sure (when I would knock him out)," Louis told reporters after the fight.

According to the ringside report of Harvey Woodruff, Louis used a two-fisted body attack in the second, third and fourth rounds to systematically lower Carnera's guard and set up the former champion for a fresh assault to the head in the fifth and sixth rounds.

"Primo, feeling these short blows of tremendous power from either hand, was instinctively and unknowingly lowering his guard more and more," Woodruff wrote. "His chin now loomed as a target.

"In the fifth and sixth rounds, Louis raised his blows. He not only hooked, but he put body leverage behind his punches. The result was inevitable, even to a man of Carnera's recuperative power and gameness. It was a humane act when referee Arthur Donovan stopped the encounter."

Along the way, Louis knocked Carnera down three times in the sixth round. Carnera was "clinging to the ropes" and bleeding heavily from the mouth when Donovan stepped in at the 2:32 mark.

Immediately after the match, promoter Mike Jacobs announced that Louis would face still another former champion, Max Baer, in the fall at one of the New York ball parks.

For Louis, the bout with Baer would be another big step on the path that would eventually lead to a title shot against Braddock in June of 1937.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

also on this day - june 25th...

Joey Maxim vs Sugar Ray Robinson










from the new york daily news -

JOEY MAXIM wasn't exactly disrespected after he beat the greatest pound-for-pound fighter in history. It was more as though he were invisible, as though he were hardly even there, and for the next half century, Joey Maxim never quite understood why.

No one, including Maxim, has ever disputed that Walker Smith Jr., ring name Sugar Ray Robinson, was one of the finest practitioners ever of the sweet science of boxing.

Robinson fought 202 bouts from 1940 to 1960, and he won 175. At his peak, in the early 1950s, he had fought 131 bouts and won 128, with one loss and two draws. Armed with amazing footwork, lightning hands and a powerful punch, he won the welterweight championship in 1946. In 1951, he won the middleweight championship.

Robinson was, in fact, a natural middleweight, around 160 pounds. But he also was naturally ambitious, so almost immediately he set his sights on the next weight class, light heavyweight, the 175-pounders.

This was no small goal: You give away a lot of strength when you fight someone 15 pounds heavier. But if Robinson added too much weight, he'd start to lose his crucial advantage of speed and agility. There was a reason that only two fighters, Bob Fitzsimmons and Henry Armstrong, had ever won titles in three weight classes.

That said, Robinson saw no reason he couldn't beat Joey Maxim.

JOEY MAXIM, born Giuseppi Antonio Berardinelli in 1922, wasn't a particularly colorful fighter and wasn't much of a puncher. He was, however, a smart fighter and a first-rate boxer.

He turned pro in 1940 and won the light heavyweight championship on Jan. 24, 1950, with a 10th-round knockout of Freddie Mills. On May 30, 1951, he tried to move up himself, fighting Ezzard Charles for the heavyweight title. Maxim lost the decision, as he did in all five fights with Charles.

So he lacked Robinson's charisma and aura. But he wasn't a stiff, either, so Robinson-Maxim was a natural match, and the deal was cut for June 23, 1952, at Yankee Stadium.

It rained that day, though, so the fight was postponed to June 25, because the Giants were playing baseball at the Polo Grounds on the 24th, and city teams had a noncompete clause for major events.

June 25 was fine. Only thing was, by then it had gotten hot. Really hot. The hottest June 25 since 1899. Late in the afternoon, it was 96 degrees. At 8 o'clock, under the klieg lights at ringside, it was 104.

The result is one of the most-told tales in boxing history....

AS THE oddsmakers suggested, Maxim was good and Robinson was better. Robinson, who had weighed in at 157 1/2 to Maxim's 174, danced around his slower opponent, peppering him with sharp combinations, and by round 12 of the scheduled 15, Robinson had built up an insurmountable lead. All he had to do was finish the fight on his feet and he'd have his third title.

That wasn't as simple as it sounded. Veteran referee Ruby Goldstein, who hadn't been hit by anybody, had to quit after the 10th round, victim of heat prostration. "My legs got numb and cold," he said. "My head started to swim."

A round or two later, Robinson stopped attacking. In the 13th, he tried to throw a hard right and fell on his face.

He rose unhurt, but for the first time Maxim was pressing forward as the round ended.

When the bell sounded for the 14th round, Maxim came out. Robinson did not.

"I'm all in," he gasped, and for the only time in 202 fights, Sugar Ray Robinson was knocked out. TKO, 14 rounds. Joey Maxim, winner and still champion.

MAXIM WALKED to his dressing room. Robinson was led back and attended by Dr. Ira McCown. "Robinson is out in left field," McCown said. "He can't talk rationally. That kind of heat prostration could kill a man."

"They should have stopped it after the 11th," said Joe Louis, emerging from Robinson's dressing room. "Robinson looked like a dead man."

Maxim, meanwhile, told reporters that things had worked out just as he had planned. "I knew I could stand the heat better than Robinson could," he said. "So I just let it do its work, hit him some good body punches, and that was it."

Yes, Maxim acknowledged, he was losing on points. "I was way behind, and I knew it. But I also knew I had him if I didn't run out of rounds."

Doc Kearns, Maxim's manager, said the same thing. "I knew Robinson would wear out. I didn't start to move Joey until the 12th round, so as to conserve his strength," Kearns said.

That was the story with which reporters and fans were sent home that night.

But history has its own mind, and June 25, 1952, has become the classic boxing example of a superior fighter beaten - robbed, really - by the one thing he could not control, the forces of nature.

ROBINSON RETIRED briefly after the fight, then came back to win the middleweight title four more times. He never again fought for the light heavyweight crown.

Maxim lost the title to Archie Moore in December 1952, retired in 1958 and died in 2001, still dogged by the assumption that it was Sugar Ray against the heat that Wednesday night in Yankee Stadium, with Joey Maxim barely a bit player.

"I don't know," he told an interviewer in 1997. "It was hot on my half of the ring, too."


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 26th 1959.

Ingemar Johansson vs Floyd Patterson I










"Johansson earned his shot at the world heavyweight crown when he KOed top ranked contender Eddie Machen in the first round of their elimination match on September 14, 1958. In front of 53.615 screaming fans in Ullevi football stadium, Johansson downed Machen three times, finally flattening him for a knockout at 2:16 of the first round. Johansson then signed to fight champion Floyd Patterson.
Johansson was a colorful figure in New York as he trained for the fight. Eschewing the monastic training regimen favored by Patterson and other fighters, Johansson trained at the Catskill resort of Grossingers. He didn't seem to train particularly hard, and was often seen at night spots with his attractive "secretary." Accordingly, he entered the ring in Yankee Stadium on June 26, 1959, as a 5-1 underdog.
Johansson spent the first two rounds of the encounter retreating and flicking a light left jab at the champion. In the third round, Johansson threw a wide left hook that Patterson blocked with his right hand. When he moved his right hand away from its protective peek-a-boo position before his chin, Johansson drilled him with a short powerful right hand. Patterson went down, arose on unsteady legs and was out on his feet. Johansson followed up his advantage and sent Patterson down 6 more times in the round before the bout was stopped by referee Ruby Goldstein. Johansson celebrated with his girlfriend and future wife Birgit Lundgren and the next day a headline in a New York newspaper expressed the city's amazement. It read: "Ingo -- It's Bingo." [6] When Johansson returned to Sweden, he flew in on a helicopter, landing in the main soccer stadium in Gothenburg, his home town, and was cheered by 20,000 people.[7] He appeared on the cover of Sports Illustrated, as well as the cover of Life Magazine on July 20, 1959, alongside Birgit." ~ Wikipedia.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Lovely stuff.


i'm more indulging myself than anything flea...used to have the same thread going for a while on esb classic and found it enjoyable just keeping it going, while i did

wallet was doing it for the articles on here, but stopped...he didnt mind me continuing the thread...didnt want to be stepping on his toes by doing it, but all is good.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 27th 1972.

"The Soul Brothers vs. the Quarry Brothers"

^^ thats what don king called the night while trying to promote it...muhammad ali and bob foster fought jerry and mike quarry on a card that had only three fights.

this was the second meeting of ali and jerry quarry, after quarry had been ali's first opponent in 1970 after his years of exile....that night ali won in 3 rounds, this night it took him 7.










"In 1972 Quarry added two more wins before getting his rematch with Ali. He was ranked #2 at fight time. The match was part of a racially motivated 'Soul Brothers versus the Quarry Brothers' event promoted by Don King, which included his brother Mike Quarry fighting Bob Foster for the world light-heavyweight title. Jerry went into the fight after watching his brother Mike get KO'd and being on his back for five minutes. In the opening round Quarry tried to intimidate Ali by lifting him off the canvas in an early clinch. The match was disappointing and Jerry was far too cautious. The fight was stopped in the seventh. An easy win for Ali." ~ Wikipedia

full fight - 
(nice bit of footage from ali goating foreman at the side of the ring after the fight too)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@doug.ie you kinda' have to post the Foster-Quarry KO as well:yep


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

also on this day....june 27th 1988










from the sports illustrated report of the fight -

Butch Lewis picked a lousy time to make heavyweight champion Mike Tyson angry. Just as Tyson prepared to leave his dressing room and make his way to the ring for Monday night's title defense against Michael Spinks at Atlantic City's Convention Center, Lewis, Spinks's promoter and manager, spotted what he thought was a lump on the wrist of Tyson's left glove. "Hold it," said the tuxedoed but bare-chested Lewis. "Get rid of that, or we don't fight."

Tyson's handlers explained that the bulge was simply the knotted laces, but Lewis demanded that it be examined by Larry Hazzard, the chairman of the New Jersey State Athletic Commission. Tyson, sweat dripping from his broad body, began pacing the dressing room in anger. Hazzard examined the glove and found it faultless, but Lewis continued to protest. The impasse wasn't broken until Eddie Futch, Spinks's 77-year-old trainer, said he, too, found the lump harmless. As Lewis left the locker room, Tyson turned to his trainer, Kevin Rooney. "You know," he said softly of Spinks, "I'm gonna hurt this guy."

Unleashed at last, Tyson the Terrible knocked out Spinks in just 91 seconds-four seconds fewer than it took Jeffrey Osborne to sing the prefight national anthem. The finish could have been even more abrupt except that Spinks, a 3-1 underdog, had the grit to get up the first time Tyson knocked him down, with about a minute gone. As it was, in all of boxing history, only three heavyweight championship fights ended faster.

For his near-record loss, Spinks, the former undisputed light heavyweight and IBF heavyweight champ who came in with a 31-0 record, went out $13.5 million richer. Tyson will make between $18 million and $22 million; the total won't be known until the receipts are in from pay-per-view TV and closed-circuit locations.

Rooney mentioned that magnificent sum to his fighter several hours before the bout. "I just want you to know, Mike, that I bet my share of the purse," said Rooney, "and I bet your share that you would knock him out in the first round." Tyson stared but said nothing. He thought Rooney was joking, but when Rooney didn't smile, Tyson no longer felt certain.

As the challenger, the 31-year-old Spinks entered the ring first after the long delay. When he removed his robe, his 6'2" body looked trim carrying 212 pounds, his heaviest weight ever, but it was dry. Spinks is a notoriously slow starter; it did not bode well that he hadn't warmed up properly.

By contrast, the 21-year-old Tyson was glistening as he prowled the ring during the introductions, and at the opening bell he pounced and threw a left hook that caught Spinks high on his head. "I noticed the fear come into his eyes then," Tyson said later. Spinks seemed to sag after the punch, a telling bit of body language common to Tyson's opponents the first time they absorb a solid blow from him. At that moment of violent impact, survival suddenly becomes much more important than victory.

Before the fight Futch had warned Spinks not to clinch. "We're not matching strength for strength," Futch had said. "That's his game." But Spinks seemed more interested in trying to wrap Tyson in his arms than in escaping harm with practiced retreat. In their first clinch, referee Frank Capuccino moved in when he spotted the laces of one of Tyson's gloves resting heavily against Spinks's throat.

"All right, stop punching," ordered Capuccino, at which point Tyson's elbow snapped up and his forearm cracked against Spinks's head.

"Hey, Mike, knock it off," Capuccino yelled. "Knock it off."

A moment later, as Spinks tried to back away, Tyson snapped his head back with a left uppercut. Spinks was still reacting from that when a short, twisting right hook caught him just below the heart. He dropped to one knee, the first knockdown of his professional career. Spinks was up at four as Capuccino counted to the mandatory eight. "You O.K.?" Capuccino asked, staring into Spinks's eyes.

Spinks peered down at Capuccino. "I'm all right," he said. When Tyson renewed his attack, Spinks tried to fend him off with a right, but it was too soft and moved too slowly. Tyson fired a left hook, shoulder high, over the uncertain right hand. The momentum of Spinks's own punch carried his head forward and down, and Tyson met it with a sweeping right hand. The punch traveled on a waist-high arc and caught Spinks at its most powerful point flush against his jaw. No man could have withstood it.

Spinks's eyes rolled up; his legs quivered. Then he fell straight back, arms outstretched. When Capuccino began to count, Spinks tried to force himself to his feet, but as he began to rise he crashed over on his right side. His head was resting against the bottom rope when Capuccino reached 10.

For Tyson, his brief fight with Spinks-the 35th win of his undefeated pro career-may have been his most peaceful moment in weeks. As the battle for control of his growing fortune escalated, Tyson proved that he comes to fight, and there seems little that anyone can do to distract him. Surely a lot of folks have tried. Even at the weigh-in, Tyson's wife, Robin Givens, was attacking Bill Cayton, Tyson's manager. After this fight, said Givens, the Cayton-Tyson partnership would be history; never mind that the two men are bound by a contract that runs until 1992. Regardless of her motives, Givens's timing was appalling, and she added to the chaos on fight day by filing a suit on Tyson's behalf to dissolve the partnership.

Through it all Cayton, who, with his partner, the late Jimmy Jacobs, made Tyson rich beyond imagining, quietly parried the verbal blows from Givens and her mother, Ruth Roper. "I have no idea what they're doing or why they're doing it," he said. "All I can say is, I'm in no way an enemy of Robin or Ruth. I would do everything I can to keep Mike happily married."

When pressed, Tyson gallantly defended his wife and indicated he was ready to jettison his manager. But later, before a small gathering of writers, Tyson said he thought his relationship with Cayton could be saved. "We'll talk after the fight," he said. Then his voice grew hard. "I don't want to be treated like a commodity. I respected Cayton for a long time. He should respect me."

At the postfight press conference, with his victory barely an hour old, Tyson's mind was back on the turmoil in his camp. He protested when asked if the fight had been an easy one. "They're never easy," he said. "I put in eight hard weeks of training to make it easy. You guys have been trying to embarrass me and embarrass my family. As far as I know this might be my last fight."

And then Tyson and his bride took their leave. On his way out of the press conference, Tyson remembered Rooney's mention of a rather sizable wager. "Hey, Kevin," he said. "Where's our $49 million?"

Rooney started to laugh and then said, "Hey, I never made the bet. Honest, I never made the bet."


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Duran beat Ken Buchanan


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Duran beat Ken Buchanan


:good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 28th 1939


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

June 28, 1997










Pretty much the abrupt, bitter end to Heavyweight Boxing in America.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

when was your avatar photo taken ? ^^


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

October 1987 at the Tyson-Biggs press conference.

Just to clarify my comment about it being the end of USA HW boxing so as not to be taken as somebody on their high horse: It was the last time two unquestionably great American born Heavyweights fought for the title. It wasn't dead so much as dropped to it's knees, bleeding with intestines hanging out. It was Lewis who swiftly put a bullet in back of its head. That's why people were rooting for Vitali.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

29th june 1970.

Sonny Liston vs. Chuck Wepner (Sonny Liston's last bout)



















"On June 29, 1970, Sonny Liston squared off against Chuck Wepner in a heavyweight fight. Liston came into the fight with a 49-4 record but was coming off of a loss in his last bout.
Before Wepner became a boxer, he was a member of the United States Marine Corps, where he honed his boxing skills. Wepner was nicknamed the "Bayonne Bleeder" because he was from Bayonne, New Jersey and is known for one of the bloodiest faces in boxing history.
In the fight against Liston, Wepner actually started out pretty well. In the opening round, he landed a hard right hand which made Liston's knees buckle. Liston didn't drop though.
In round three, Liston had managed to open a cut just above Wepner's right eye. It was the first of six cuts Wepner would endure during the fight.
Round five is where the first knockdown of the fight came. Liston put Wepner down with a straight right hand to the body as Wepner was backing away.
The punch didn't hurt Wepner too much, and it appeared that their feet may have even gotten tangled up. Nonetheless, it counted as a knockdown for Liston.
As the fight went on, Wepner's left eye was nearly shut by round seven. Even with blood gushing down his face, Wepner persevered.
It wasn't until after the ninth round in the corner that the ringside doctor stopped the fight because of all the blood. Liston didn't technically win by a knockout, but the fight went into the record books as a 10th round TKO. Wepner received over 100 stitches to his face after the bout.
This would prove to be Liston's last professional night, as he was found dead in his home six months later. Liston, one of the best fighters of all-time, ended his career with a 50-4 record." ~ Bleacher Report


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Horrific scene.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> 29th june 1970.


Damn! :stonk


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

june 30th.

this man was born on this day..


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Great fighter. Happy birthday Mike.

As for Wepner, horrific bleeder.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 1st 1983

Panama Lewis has his license stripped for his part in this..

"Panama was in the corner of rugged club fighter Luis Resto vs. Billy Collins UNDR Roberto Duran-Davey Moore June 16, 1983. Before the fight, Panama removed an ounce of stuffing/padding out of each of Resto's gloves, something the fighter claims Lewis had done on other occasions.
In addition, Resto claims that Lewis put a "plaster of Paris" substance in his hand wraps, thus when the late Billy Collins said between rounds that it felt like he was "getting hit with ashtrays," he wasn't embellishing matters. Panama Lewis spent 2.5 years in prison after being convicted of assault, criminal possession of a weapon (Resto's hands) and conspiracy.
Although Lewis continues to train fighters here and there, he is banned from working corners"


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 2nd 1921

Jack Dempsey KO 4 Georges Carpentier, Jersey City. Retains world heavyweight title.
The first million dollar gate.

http://www.pophistorydig.com/?p=581


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 3rd 1905

Marvin Hart KO 12 Jack Root
The Arena, Reno, Nevada, USA

World Heavyweight Championship

Referee: James J. Jeffries.

"Although the retired champion refereed and gave his belt to the winner, Hart (190) was never really seen as a real champion, despite beating the 'black' titleholder, Jack Johnson, a few months earlier. With both men making the body their main target, the battle was mainly consigned to close quarters and it was not until the seventh round that there was a knockdown, Hart being dropped by a terrific right to the head and being saved by the bell. Surprisingly, Hart came out fresh for the eighth and it was punch for punch most of the way. Coming into the 12th Root (171) appeared to be marginally ahead, but after being hit by a heavy right to the ribs he went down to be counted out."


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

4th july 1910

Jack Johnson KO 15 James J. Jefferies, Reno. Retains world heavyweight title. After the news of Johnson's victory spread, there were riots and lynching throughout the country, and 11 people were killed.

..............................

The undefeated former Heavyweight World Champion, the legendary James J. Jeffries had agreed to come out of retirement and would take on the hated, revolting and obnoxious current champion, Jack Johnson.

The news took the world by storm! Finally, Jack Johnson will meet his match in the ring! Atlast, the hero of old would return to smash Jack Johnson's mocking smile and re-capture the Championship belt for God and country! The stage couldn't have been more set for the biggest battle in history...

Jeffries was now retired from boxing for many years now. He was now happily on his farm in Burbank, enjoying his new life with his loving wife. He had been out of the ring for over 6 years now. Jeff now enjoyed the good life...and his wife's delicious cooking! Jeffries had, like many men, gained weight and had become chubby. After years of Spartan-like living, endless workouts, careful diet, more workouts for some of the most brutal battles in boxing history, Jeff had earned the right to relax a little. From his fighting weight of 200-210 lbs six years ago, in January 1910 Jeff was now 310 lbs!!
With the fight on July 4th, Jeffries would have 6 months to get back into fighting shape...which seemed almost an impossible task.

In Jeff's corner would be a titan of the boxing world, none other than Jim Corbett, former World Heavyweight Champion (Jeffries actually defeated him twice) He would join forces with Jeffries in order to help him beat Johnson. Also joining Jeff's training camp was Joe Choynski, who had fought and knocked out Jack Johnson 9 years earlier before he became champion.

By July 1st, Jeffries had accomplished the unbelievable...in 6 months of hard training he had burned off 100 lbs! He had achieved what many said he could never do, get back to his fighting weaight of 210 lbs! This by itself is a huge victory for Jeffries!

Now back in shape for the fight, Jeffries was confident he would beat Jack Johnson. Declaring ""When the gloves are knotted on my hands tonight and I stand ready to defend what is really my title, it will be at the request of the public, which forced me out of retirement. That portion of the white race that has been looking to me to defend its athletic superiority may feel assured that I am fit to do my best..."



















Under the midday Reno heat, over 22,000 spectators packed the newly-built open-air arena in anticipation of the fight of the century. Many celebrities were present.

Upon making his way to the ring, Johnson was engulfed in an overwhelming wave of boo's, jeers and insults that made clear their contempt for this repulsive pretender to the throne.

Upon Jeffrie's entrance to the arena, there was a sudden and resounding roar of cheers and applause as the crowd went wild as Jeffries made his way to the ring. Shouting words of praise and encouragement to the former champ, the crowd saw in Jeffries a hero who they could rely on.

Amidst cheering fans, Jeffries entered the ring again for the first time in over 6 years! Standing like a colossus, Jeffries was in marvelous shape. Although a bit older now, he was just as intimidating. Jeffries glared towards Johnson's corner with a piercing, cold stare of grim determination...










But Johnson was ready, he had seen it all before..










The thermometer read 110° Fahrenheit, which meant the match was going to be even more brutal due to the heat.

In the first three rounds, the boxers sparred to feel each other out. Johnson, having read that no one could tie Jeffries up on the inside due to his power, told the press that not only would he do so, but that he planned to neutralize Jeffries' power by twisting his arms behind him. Towards the end of the fourth round, he did just that, pinning Jeffries' arms in back of him for a moment, but Jeffries broke the clinch. Johnson than landed a solid overhand right to Jeffries' head just before the bell.
Johnson began dominating the fight in rounds five through twelve as his opponent faded in the heat and from Johnson's onslaught. The heat began to get to Johnson, too, by round 13, but he was still the stronger and younger man in the ring and toward the end of the round, delivered a right and a right uppercut to Jeffries' head that took their toll. In the next round, Jeffries eluded Johnson, who stalked him all over the ring.
In round 15, Johnson went after Jeffries and caught him against the ropes with a right upper-cut, followed by three left uppercuts that sent the ex-champ to the canvas for the first time in his career. He could no longer put up a defense and, as Jeffries got up, Johnson hit him with a left hook that sent him to the canvas and through the ropes, putting his torso outside the ring. Helped to his feet by one of his seconds and a fan, as soon as Jeffries was back in the ring he was rushed by Johnson, who knocked him down again with a right to the head. As Rickard moved in to separate the fighters, Jeffries managed to get up, but his manager had entered the ring to stop the fight and save his fighter the ignominy of being knocked out. Johnson retained the title by a technical knockout.
Johnson later remarked that he knew the fight was over in the 4th round when he landed an uppercut to Jeffries' face and saw the look in his eyes, stating, "I knew what that look meant, The old ship was sinking." John L. Sullivan commented for The New York Times that never had there been a championship contest that was so one-sided and that Johnson "played fairly at all times and fought fairly."

(prince of rome blog, wikipedia)















THE MINNEAPOLIS JOURNAL Los Angeles, Cal., July 9. 1910 
James J. Jeffries submitted today to his first
interview since the fight at Reno. So
persistent were the demands for an
expression of opinion from the de-
feated pugilist that his friends let
down the bars and allowed newspaper
men to see the ex-champion. The
first question asked him was whether
it was true that he wanted another
fight with Jack Johnson.
_ "No, I'm through fighting," he said,
mumbling. "I fought once too often
as it was and I guess they'll let me
alone after this. I might have
beaten Johnson six or seven years
ago but I don't believe I ever could
again. That's all there is to it. I
don't want to fight Johnson or anyone
else again."
_ The interviewers were warned by
Jack Kipper, his partner, to expect a
much bruised man, though Kipper said
he was greatly improved today.
_ "This is the first day since the fight
that Jack would speak to any of us,
even his wife," said Kipper.
_ But Jeffries is in bad condition men-
tally as well as physically. He hesi-
tated in his speech and stopped in the
middle of sentences as if hunting for
his thoughts. His face is still puffed
abnormally and he hears with diffi-
culty. At times he gives up without
even trying to finish his sentences.

_ _ _ Jeff Not Doped

_ "How about the story that you
were doped, Jim?" he was asked.
"Nothing to it. I wasn't doped.
No one could have doped me. Some-
one said that the dope was rubbed into
me. But that isn't so. Not a man in
my camp would have done anything to
injure my chances under any conditions.
They all lost about their money on
me. All my friends lost all their
money.
_ "The trouble with me was that I
was broken down nervously and didn't
know it. I guess it had been coming
on for about a week, but I thought
I was as good as I ever was - I thought
I could beat Johnson even when I
entered the ring. But I couldn't get
into action at all. I guess I'm too
old to fight any more."
_ Jeff said the above hesitatingly,
shaking his head at times like an old
man. When asked about Rickard's
statement that he had the fighters
signed to contracts two days before
the bids were opened, he flared up and
said: "What has that got to do with
it? You got your fight, didn't you?"
_ Again he was asked about John-
son's statement that he was offered
huge sums to throw the fight. "Why
should I ask Johnson to throw the
fight? I felt as sure as that I was
alive that I could whip him. I don't
believe there is anything in it."


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 5th 1909

The final battle in the middleweight title feud between Stanley Ketchel and Billy Papke, waged over four violent encounters between June 1908 and July 1909.

"Papke's first loss was a 10-round decision to Stanley Ketchel, his first of four fights with Ketchel. He won the second meeting, and the World Middleweight title, largely by the expedient of punching Ketchel in the face with his right hand when Ketchel stepped forward to shake hands at the beginning of the bout. Two months later, he lost his title to Ketchel and received a terrific beating in the process; Papke's own wife did not recognize him after the bout was over. Papke lost the 4th and final meeting, which was a particularly savage encounter and lasted 20 rounds." ~ Wikipedia


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 6th 1933

mickey walker, the toy bulldog, towards the end of his career, drops a ten round decision to southpaw middleweight contender and also a former world welterweight champ lou brouilliard....walker had been fighting up at heavyweight in the year before this middleweight fight, beating some contenders there too, like paulino uzcudun who would go on to fight joe louis for the heavyweight title.

brouillard, after the walker fight, would go on and fight vince dundee for the vacant nba world middleweight title (vacated by marcel thil who went to campaign at light-heavy), losing on points over 15....interestly, wikipedia lists brouillard as being world middleweight champion for one day, the day he fought dundee, 30th oct 1933..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_middleweight_boxing_champions
..anyone here know why that is ??

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...6swgAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2WoFAAAAIBAJ&pg=2276,432625

.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 7th 1921.

this man was born..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 8th 1990

One of the great welterweight battles...

_"Back in the summer of 1990, bitter welterweight rivals Aaron "Superman" Davis and Mark Breland met in a serious turf war/ grudge-match. The two New York enemies fought an epic battle with the World Boxing Association (WBA) belt at stake. Fans who witnessed the awesome battle will never forget the action that unfolded inside the ring."_


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 9th 1997

_The Nevada Athletic Commission revokes Mike Tyson's boxing license and fines him $3-million for twice biting WBA heavyweight champion Evander Holyfield on the ears during their 6/28/19997 bout in Las Vegas._


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Today in 1974, Ruben Olivares won the vacant WBA featherweight belt by KO7 over Zensuke Utagawa


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

good man mexican ^^

...............................

10th july 1921

Giacobbe "Jake" LaMotta "The Bronx Bull" was born on this day.

91 years old today...still going strong..


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Class thread and happy birthday to Jake!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

also on this day..

july 10th 1951










_Randy Turpin having avenged both of his previous career defeats and beaten some high calibre opposition was handed a World title fight. His opponent the seemingly invincible Sugar Ray Robinson, in Earls Court, London. Robinson was reaching the end of a European tour, which had seen him defeat a selection of hand-picked opponents. Throughout the tour Robinson had suffered numerous setbacks including Jan de Bruin walking from the ring, and a Disqualification loss (which was later changed to a no-contest). Robinson arrived in Britain in an open-topped Pink Cadillac, accompanied by 53 cases and an entourage of eight including a hairdresser, odd-job man, and a midget whose job was to be a court jester.

Randy would receive a purse of $28,000, whilst Robinson would receive treble Randy's purse with $84,000. Randy out-punched, out-muscled, and dominated Robinson on his way to becoming World Middleweight Champion. Randy instantly became a British hero, and in front of thousands was paraded around his hometown of Leamington in an open top car. While many shock defeats have appeared over the years, they are almost always by a lucky punch. Randy's win was different, he out-boxed and out-fought the champion for the entire contest, leaving the result in no doubt. Sugar Ray acknowledged that he was soundly beaten with by stating:

"You were real good. I have no alibis. I was beaten by a better man" Sugar Ray Robinson_


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?249-Happy-91st-Birthday-to-Jake-LaMotta


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 11th 2009

arturo gatti dies in suspicious circumstances..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 12th 1986

Evander Holyfield vs Dwight Muhammad Qawi - WBA World Cruiserweight Title.

One of the last 15 round world title fights.










.....................................................................................................

_"Many thought that putting the 11-0 Evander Holyfield in with Dwight Muhammed Qawi at such an early stage in his career was a mistake. Qawi had only been beaten twice to that date; once in a six rounder in just his thrid fight, and the other time against Michael Spinks, although Qawi had been struggling to make the 175lbs limit for that one (indeed it was his last fight at that weight). After that loss though, Qawi won seven, stopping three and captured the WBA Cruiserweight strap in the process.

While Holyfield was only 11-0 and wet around the ears as a pro, he was an outstanding amateur, even winning a bronze medal in the 1984 Olympics. Even so, to go in for a fifteen rounder against someone who posessed the quality of Qawi was always going to be gamble, although it just about paid off for Evander and his team.

Evander started very well, and despite him being on the back foot, he threw more than his foe. The jab and right straight were particularly potent punches for Holyfield, who had a 6" height advantage over Qawi.

In the second, Qawi truly got into the fight. He closed Holyfield down, sometimes pinning him against the ropes, and made him box at his range, i.e. in close. The uppercuts were flying in, and a couple of good hooks landed on Holyfield. In fairness to Evander though, his speed was still helping him get shots of his own off.

Qawi may have taken the third. Holyfield started it with an amazing flurry of punches, which nearly all connected with his opponent's chin, but after that, Qawi, who was compared to a tank by the commentators, just kept coming and winging in a large number of shots to the body and head. His workrate was outstanding.

In the fourth, Holyfield looked in bad shape. He struggled to get off the ropes while Qawi unleashed masses of straight rights and lefts to his head; indeed the Olympian even stumbled at one point as he was under so much pressure.

The pace slowed in round five, which was a very close session. Holyfield started off circling effectively, and using hooks to his advantage. However, as the round progressed, Qawi came into his own as the movement of Holyfield reduced, and he once again connected with a bevy of lefts and rights.

Holyfield again decided he wanted to stay in close in the sixth, and all he got for his troubles were more huge right hands to his chin. Qawi was slipping most of the shots Evander was throwing, and he really looked to be in his groove at this point.

Round seven was less fruitful for him though. Holyfield was more sensible, and kept to the gameplan of circling to the right, away from Qawi's power hand. His defence was more astute than before, and he was landing some decent jabs and left hooks himself.

'The Real Deal' started the eighth as he contested the whole of the previous round, but Qawi imposed his will on Holyfield mmore and more as the session went on. This was a tough one to score, as even though Holyfield had been scoring with nifty uppercuts early on, Qawi was dropping bombs on the chin of his foe by the end.

The ninth was consistently good for Evander though. He took the advice of his corner, and used his jab to great effect, keeping Qawi at bay for long periods. This was the quietest Qawi had been for the whole fight.

Heart was a quality both fighters exhibited in abundance in the tenth stanza, although Holyfield possibly nicked the round. Qawi was still continuously pushing forward, but his workrate had decreased giving Holyfield openings.

Masses of hooks and uppercuts bounced off the granite chin of Qawi in round eleven. He was walking on to a ton of shots now, and in spite of his evident fatigue, Holyfield really fancied this one.

Both swung for the fences in the twelfth, although Qawi's age of 33 was beginning to show, whereas the 23 year old Holyfield looked much fresher. Saying this though, Qawi landed one of the best punches of the fight at the end of the round; a right cross which sent 'The Real Deal' into the ropes.

Round thirteen highlighted the incredible will to win of Qawi once again. Holyfield hit him with many a shot that would have floored or at least disheartened most, yet Qawi showed no signs of being in trouble or wanting to give up. Even so though, this was Holyfield's round all the way.

Holyfield boxed well in round fourteen as well. He peppered Qawi with the jab, and occasionally followed up with a cross or an uppercut. By this stage, Qawi was so tired that he couldn't purposefully find his way to the inside as with before.

As the Atlanta crowd yelled "Holy, Holy", the two went toe-to-toe. The exchanges were fast and furious, although the speed and precision of the hometown fighter probably won him the excellent concluding round.

In the end, there was a split decision. While Gordon Volkman scored the bout 143-141 in favour of Qawi, Harold Lederman had it 144-140 for Holyfield, and Elias Quintana had it to the Atlanta native by the massive margin of 147-138. Therefore, the winner and new WBA Junior Heavyweight/Cruiserweight Champion was 'The Real Deal' Evander Holyfield.

This was a remarkable win for him, and one that dispelled all his doubters. He proved he had world class stamina and world class heart in this fight, showing that he had the potential to go on to bigger and better things (as he duly did).

After this fight, Qawi had very limited success. Despite fighting all the way until 1998, he never captured another belt, and the fight with Evander showcased him in his prime."
_ ~ Dean Parr


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Incredible fight that.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Today in 1974, Ruben Olivares won the vacant WBA featherweight belt by KO7 over Zensuke Utagawa


Nice. :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:good @orriray59

Today, 50 years ago Julio Cesar Chavez was born. Laptop broke so on phone otherwise would post some clips.

Happy Birthday Champ


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

nice one.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 13th 1956.

michael spinks was born

_"As a pro, he was undefeated in his first 31 fights, beating such opponents as Dwight Muhammad Qawi, Eddie Mustafa Muhammad, Marvin Johnson and Eddie Davis en route to becoming undisputed world light-heavyweight champion.
Following ten successful title defences, Spinks moved up to heavyweight and as underdog beat the long-reigning IBF heavyweight champion Larry Holmes; in doing so, Spinks became the first reigning light-heavyweight champion to win the heavyweight title. In his final fight, Spinks was knocked out by Mike Tyson, the only defeat of his professional career.
Spinks was inducted into the International Boxing Hall of Fame in 1994 and the World Boxing Hall of Fame. The International Boxing Research Organization and Boxrec rate Spinks among the ten greatest light-heavyweights of all time."_










_Michael Spinks connects with a hard right through the defenses of Jerry Cooney during third round action of their "Battle at the Shore"at Convention Hall. Spinks scored a KO in the 5th round._

.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

One of the greats :deal


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 14th 1925

World Flyweight Champion Pancho Villa, on of the greatest philipino boxers of all time, aged just 23, dies from blood poisoning caused by an ulcerated tooth.















_Pancho Villa stops Jimmy Wilde in the 7th round on June 18, 1923 for the World Flyweight Title. Fight was held at the Polo Grounds in New York._

..............

_Villa returned to the United States to prepare for his next match, a non-title fight against Jimmy McLarnin scheduled for July 4, 1925, at Ewing Field in Oakland. Days leading to the fight, Villa's face became swollen due to an ulcerated tooth. According to contemporary newspaper accounts, on the morning of the fight, Villa went to a dentist to have the tooth extracted. Despite the pain and swelling, Villa insisted on going ahead with fight with McLarnin. Villa ended up spending most of the fight using one hand to protect his afflicted face. Given these circumstances, Villa naturally lost, though he managed to stay the distance. It was Villa's last fight.
Two or three days after the McLarnin fight, Villa had three more teeth extracted after an infection was discovered. Against his dentist's prescription of bed rest, Villa spent the next few days carousing with friends. Villa's condition worsened thereafter and by July 13, 1925, he had to be rushed to the hospital. It was then discovered that the infection had spread to Villa's throat, resulting in Ludwig's angina. Villa was rushed into surgery, but he lapsed into a coma while on the table and died the following day, July 14, 1925, 17 days before he became 24 years old._


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:clap: Villa was a fantastic.

Wonder how a fight between he and Benny Lynch, both in their primes, would go?


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

the licker weighed 158 3/4lb for this fight to robinsons 154 1/2.robinson allegedly said "if he can fight even a little bit i'm in trouble" on seeing turpins amazing physique.in my opinion it remains britains biggest ever sporting event.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@turpinr Welcome :thumbsup


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

cheers flea man.i'm not having much luck getting an avatar up:rofl


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

one of my favourite posters on esb...delighted he's here


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

cheers mate, its good to be here


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

have a look on here brother...think theres some turpin artwork among it..

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tures-comic-strips-boxing-posters-covers-etc)

cant remember if i was chatting to you when jackie turpin died....ex british featherweight champ...he was our trainer when i did my five minutes of amatuer


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> have a look on here brother...think theres some turpin artwork among it..
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...tures-comic-strips-boxing-posters-covers-etc)
> 
> cant remember if i was chatting to you when jackie turpin died....ex british featherweight champ...he was our trainer when i did my five minutes of amatuer


you did tell me and i e-mailed his youngest daughter last night and told her.that book on jackie is the best boxing book ive ever read


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

still havent got it...and that reminds me to

mid-80's...sydenham club, behind asda in leamington..thats where the club was...and sunday mornings were a bastard getting up for it 

one good pro who came out of it, a few years after i was there, was gordon behan...

i used to live next door to the behan's, dublin family, but never seen gordon train..but knew him well when he was a kid..

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=14807&cat=boxer


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> still havent got it...and that reminds me to
> 
> mid-80's...sydenham club, behind asda in leamington..thats where the club was...and sunday mornings were a bastard getting up for it
> 
> ...


i remember dean ashton fighting


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 15th 1970

the last time dick tiger fought.

he was 40 years old...and sick...and was dead from cancer the following year.

don dunphy calling the fight said, as tiger enter the ring..
_"tiger's in the ring now...he's a good solid puncher with either hand..his best punch is his left hook.....look for him to move in a circle in the centre of the ring and let griffith go around him as the indians went around the covered wagon"_


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 16th 1930 - Joey Giardello born.

here's a memory from a friend of mine, seymour (who i am trying desperately to get on here) who followed giardello back in his day and seen him box live.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 17th 1907

Jack Johnson KO 2 Bob Fitzsimmons










_"Jack Johnson stopped Bob Fitzsimmons in the second round of a six round boxing bout before the Washington Sporting Club tonight. Fitzsimmons did not show a trace of his former prowess and it is probable that Johnson could have stopped him in the opening round if he had cared to do so. The blow that put Fitzsimmons out was a light right to the jaw. The old man fell to the floor and as he made no attempt to rise, the referee stopped the bout. The hissing which usually follows knockouts of this character was absent, the spectators evidently taking compassion on the former pugilistic star. Referee Keenan refused to act in the ring, because he had heard that Fitzsimmons had a badly sprained arm. The manager of the club then entered the ring and watched the uneven match. In the opening round Johnson tapped Fitz when and where he chose, but the latter was unable to even land his famous counters."_


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

July 18th 1951

Jersey Joe Walcott KO 7 Ezzard Charles, Pittsburgh. Wins world heavyweight title. Walcott's (37 years old) 5th try at the heavyweight title.
_
"I started out in life as Arnold Cream. I guess with a name like that I had to learn to fight at any early age."-Jersey Joe Walcott

"Jersey Joe Walcott and Ezzard Charles were great fighters in an era of great fighters. They ducked no one, evaded no challenge, and their individual talents were the stuff of legend. Walcott and Charles fought four times over a three-year period. They fought in June 1949, March 1951, July 1951, and June 1952. Their third fight on July 18, 1951, at Forbes Field in Pittsburgh was for the heavyweight title Charles won by UD15 over Walcott four months earlier. Walcott was 69-5-1 going in. Charles was 69-5-1. A heavyweight fight that was an action-packed grudge match to its very core, Walcott-Charles III was The Ring magazine's Fight of the Year for 1951."_


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

turpinr said:


> the licker weighed 158 3/4lb for this fight to robinsons 154 1/2.robinson allegedly said "if he can fight even a little bit i'm in trouble" on seeing turpins amazing physique.in my opinion it remains britains biggest ever sporting event.


Love the username!

Randy Turpin is one of my all-time favourite British boxers. Not old enough to have seen him fight but my Grandad was at the Robinson fight at Earls Court and loved telling me all about it :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 19th 1971

Vitali Klitschko born.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 20th 1997

Bernard Hopkins KO 11 Glen Johnson - Retains IBF middleweight title.

_"The toughest fight I have had was against Bernard Hopkins at middleweight. When I fought him, I didn't have the experience that I have now to deal with that level of fighting. I can say that I was taken to school by Hopkins and he was the only person to ever have a run away win against me in my career. That was my toughest fight so far." - Glen Johnson in a 2009 interview_


----------



## turpinr (Jul 14, 2012)

James Figg said:


> Love the username!
> 
> Randy Turpin is one of my all-time favourite British boxers. Not old enough to have seen him fight but my Grandad was at the Robinson fight at Earls Court and loved telling me all about it :good


cheers james, turpinr was how his name appeared in the program for the britain v usa amateur match when he won in 90 seconds versus harold anspach when he was in the navy.i didnt see him either, the nearest i got was being on the same amateur bill as his nephew keith.randy turpin will never be forgotten !!!!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 21st 1931

gene fullmer born.

_"Fullmer won the world middleweight championship on January 2, 1957, when he upset the legendary Sugar Ray Robinson by soundly winning a unanimous 15-round decision. On May 1, 1957 they fought a rematch. The fight began as expected, with Fullmer using his strength and awkwardness to bull into Robinson and really force him onto his heels. In the fifth round Robinson, while backing up, lashed out with what has been called the perfect left hook. It caught Fullmer flush on the chin and knocked him out.
In 1959, the National Boxing Association withdrew its recognition of Robinson as middleweight champion. Fullmer and fellow former middleweight champion Carmen Basilio fought for the vacant NBA title on August 28, 1959, and Fullmer won the crown when he TKOed Basilio in the 14th round. Meanwhile, Robinson was to lose his version of the middleweight championship to Paul Pender.
Fullmer and Pender never met to settle their claims to the middleweight title, and Pender eventually retired. Meanwhile, Fullmer fought and turned back the challenges of many top contenders, such as Basilio, Spider Webb, Florentino Fernández, and welterweight champion Benny "Kid" Paret. He narrowly escaped being dethroned when he was held to 15-round draws by Robinson and future titleholder Joey Giardello. In their final meeting, a title bout in 1961, Fullmer beat Robinson by unanimous decision.

Fullmer finally lost the middleweight title to Dick Tiger on October 23, 1962 in a unanimous decision. They fought a rematch on February 23, 1963, which resulted in a draw. Fullmer's attempts to regain the middleweight crown finally ended when he was TKOed in seven rounds by Tiger on August 10, 1963.
Fullmer's final record included 55 wins (24 by KO), 6 losses, and 3 draws."_ ~ Wikipedia


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 22nd 1998

don dunphy dies aged 90.

_In a career marked by his election to 10 halls of fame, Mr. Dunphy, with his staccato style, called the blow by blow for more than 2,000 fights, 200 of them for titles, 50 for the heavyweight championship.

His clear voice cut across the crowd noise, but Mr. Dunphy never allowed himself to become the focus. He was an objective observer of a most subjective sport, and his style was good enough for him to announce championship fights 40 years apart from 1941 to 1981._


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 23rd 1988

ring magazine fight of the year.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 24th 1925.

Tony Canzoneri makes pro debut.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 25th 1966

Ricardo "El Finito" López born.

_As a professional, he defended the WBC Minimumweight Championship a record 21 times. He also won the WBA and WBO Championships in the same weight class. López later won the IBF Light Flyweight Championship and defended it twice before retiring._

He never lost a fight as a professional.

_He was the third champion in history to retire undefeated. He also shares with Joe Louis the record for consecutive title bouts without a loss (twenty-six). This streak began with his knockout of Hideyuki Ohashi to win the WBC Minimumweight title in 1990 and ended with his knockout of Zolani Potelo to defend his IBF Light Flyweight title in 2001. Ricardo only had one draw, which came against Rosendo Alvarez in 1998 in Lopez's 48th bout and was avenged in the rematch eight months later. His final record was 51 wins (38 knockouts), 0 losses and 1 draw._


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cotto-Margarito I/Segura-Canchila I was four years ago today. 

Might try and smash out a piece on it for the site today.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

good man flea.

also..

july 26th 1948

Freddie Mills W 15 Gus Lesnevich, London. Wins world light-heavyweight title.

_On 26 July 1948, Mills was matched against Gus Lesnevich for his second attempt at the world light-heavyweight title (in a rematch of the losing effort two years previous). Mills was in much better shape for this fight, held at the White City Stadium, London in front of a 46,000 crowd. Lesnevich reportedly struggled to make the 175 pound limit, weighing in at 174¾ pounds, whereas Mills came in at 170½. Lesnevich, who was a 1/3 betting favourite, suffered from cuts over the eyes from the opening round as Mills started strongly. The fight then settled down into a "remarkably dull" affair, which drew boos from the crowd and saw both men warned by the referee Teddy Waltham for the lack of action. In the tenth round, Mills rallied and floored Lesnevich heavily on two occasions. Lesnevich launched a "savage attack" in the twelfth and thirteenth rounds, but Mills responded in the last two sessions and at the end of fifteen rounds, the English boxer was awarded the decision by the referee._


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Today in boxing history :good

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?289-Four-Years-Ago-Today-The-Battle

I wanted to do Canchila-Segura I :yep But went for the popular and more mainstream option  Who did y'all have winning going into the fight??? I had Cotto, and was absolutely devastated :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good stuff mate :good

Even though I've always been a Cotto fan, I actually kind of cheered Margarito's comeback as he grew into the fight. It was just one of those fights where boxing wins as a whole and you just sit on the edge of your seat in awe admiring the skill and dedication of both. It's the type of fight that gets you addicted to boxing again when you start to slightly lose interest.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 27th 1981

modern great paul 'the punisher' williams born.

former two-time wbo welterweight champ.

_he has defeated world champions such as Winky Wright, Sergio Martínez, Kermit Cintron, Carlos Quintana, Sharmba Mitchell and Antonio Margarito. A motorcycle accident on May 27, 2012, paralyzed him from the waist down, ending his boxing career._


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

It's weird, I was thinking about Vernon Forrest and it turns out the anniversary of his death was the 25th, just 2 days ago. I randomly started thinking about his today and I had a weird feeling that his death-day was around this time.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 28th 1990.

36 year old dennis andries travels to australia and wins the light-heavyweight title for the third time, in the second fight of his famous trilogy with jeff harding.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 29th 1927.

Freddie Welsh died.










_"Freddie Welsh (5 March 1886 - 29 July 1927) was a Welsh lightweight boxing champion. Born in Pontypridd, Wales, and christened Frederick Hall Thomas, he was nicknamed the "Welsh Wizard". Brought up in a tough mining community, Welsh left a middle-class background to make a name for himself in America. He turned professional as a boxer in Philadelphia in 1905, and spent the best part of his career fighting in the United States, leaving many in Britain to incorrectly believe he was an exponent of an ungentlemanly style of American boxing.
Welsh spent much of his career chasing the World Championship title, held in turn by Battling Nelson, Ad Wolgast and Willie Ritchie, failing through a series of events to meet each until a successful encounter with Ritchie in July 1914, when he finally became World Lightweight Champion. Welsh held the title until 1917 when he lost to Benny Leonard, though he continued to fight sparingly until 1922.
A keen follower of Bernarr Macfadden's physical culture, Welsh believed in exercise and healthy living and was a non-smoker and (mainly) a vegetarian. In the years following the end of his career, bad business choices cost him his fortune, and after numerous health problems he died in poverty in 1927."_ ~ wikipedia

here's a decent documentary on welsh..






_But the next day it was cold and snowy, and I walked all day and couldn't get a job or a meal. So that night I was standing there at the lunch counter when my friends came in again. "Billy Elmer will give you five dollars to fight tonight," they said. I was too hungry to stand it any longer. Five dollars meant a thick steak and some browned potatoes and a piece of pie and a cup of real coffee. I stood there and thought with my mouth watering. And then I went upstairs and I won my fight.
- Welsh describing the moment he took his first paid fight in an interview taken 26 April 1913, with Herbart Corey in The New York Globe_


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

july 30th 1977.

_Carlos Monzon W 15 Rodrigo Valdez, Monte Carlo. Retains world middleweight title. In round two Monzon is knocked down for the first time in thirteen years. Monzon controls the last half of the fight to earn the unanimous nod of 144-141,147-144 and 145-143. Afterward, the 34 year-old Monzon would announce his retirement._


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

31st july 1982

Alexis Arguello KO 2 Kevin Rooney

in one of the last scheduled 15 rounders, and arguello's first fight at light-welter weight...already a 3 weight world champion, this was his warm-up fight before the famed battles with aaron pryor....this was arguello's 82nd fight.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

1st august 1987










_"Reigning IBF heavyweight champion (and generally recognized world champion) Michael Spinks elected not to fight Tony Tucker, in favor of a big money fight with Gerry Cooney. He was stripped of his belt, and in April 1987 Tucker stopped Buster Douglas in 10 rounds for the vacant title. (Douglas would later knockout Mike Tyson).
As part of HBO's unification series, Tucker was obliged to face WBC and WBA heavyweight champion Mike Tyson immediately in the tournament final. In August 1987, 64 days after winning his title, Tucker was outpointed by Tyson and lost his belt. Tucker had fractured his right hand in four places during training prior to the fight, and fought Tyson without being able to use his right hand much. He said later that he had been told "if I pulled out [of the fight] I'd be blackballed forever".
Tucker earned the distinction of claiming the shortest reign of any heavyweight champion in history - 2 months and 2 days. Meanwhile, Tyson was getting bigger and bigger on the world stage and with his win over Tucker, became the first heavyweight to hold all three recognized world title belts; WBC, WBA, and IBF."_ ~ wikipedia

full fight (in one video) -


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Tony gave Tyson a fairly tough go of it even with his bad hand. He could have fought on mor even terms with him if he was fully healthy me thinks.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

2nd august 1980

tommy hearns wins his first world title fight.










_"In 1980, Hearns carried his 28-0 record into a world title match against Mexico's Pipino Cuevas. Hearns ended Cuevas's 4-year reign by beating him by TKO in the second round. Hearns was voted "Fighter of the Year" by Ring Magazine in 1980."_ ~ wikipedia


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Juan Manuel Marquez was born 

:lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> Juan Manuel Marquez was born
> 
> :lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


The same one who went 2-0-1 against Pacquiao?

Take the bait Lawrence!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The same one who went 2-0-1 against Pacquiao?
> 
> Take the bait Lawrence!


3-0 haha

You seen he's got a book coming out, your never guess what he's called it atsch


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> 3-0 haha
> 
> You seen he's got a book coming out, your never guess what he's called it atsch


:lol:

It's 'how I beat Pacquiao' or something ain't it


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's 'how I beat Pacquiao' or something ain't it


i Beat Pacquiao i think haha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

September 16, 1981 - Sugar Ray Leonard vs Tommy Hearns


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> 3-0 haha
> 
> You seen he's got a book coming out, your never guess what he's called it atsch





Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's 'how I beat Pacquiao' or something ain't it





LP said:


> i Beat Pacquiao i think haha


Is that true, I saw it somewhere and just presumed they were taking the piss. I like Marquez and all but he is one whingy little git sometimes, him and his brother. Let it go man - I don't want to see him in twenty years time on the equivelent of youtube as a stinking drunk mumbling about how he got screwed in his fights with Pacquaioatsch


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Is that true, I saw it somewhere and just presumed they were taking the piss. I like Marquez and all but he is one whingy little git sometimes, him and his brother. Let it go man - I don't want to see him in twenty years time on the equivelent of youtube as a stinking drunk mumbling about how he got screwed in his fights with Pacquaioatsch


It's what I see mate. Whether it was a spoof or not I'm not sure


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Is that true, I saw it somewhere and just presumed they were taking the piss. I like Marquez and all but he is one whingy little git sometimes, him and his brother. Let it go man - I don't want to see him in twenty years time on the equivelent of youtube as a stinking drunk mumbling about how he got screwed in his fights with Pacquaioatsch





Vano-irons said:


> It's what I see mate. Whether it was a spoof or not I'm not sure


I've seen it a few places, so assuming it's for real, i'll have another look about


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Today is the 2 year anniversary of the passing of Alan Rudkin. 

RIP.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

RIP Rudkin, quality fighter.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Today in 1927, Gene Tunney defended the heavyweight title by UD10 over Jack Dempsey - "Long Count" bout


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LP said:


> Today in 1927, Gene Tunney defended the heavyweight title by UD10 over Jack Dempsey - "Long Count" bout


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

LP said:


> Today in 1927, Gene Tunney defended the heavyweight title by UD10 over Jack Dempsey - "Long Count" bout


Can you imagine what a boxing forum in 1927-1928 would've been like? It would've been atrocious. Full of "Jackoffs" and "Tunntards", etc.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Can you imagine what a boxing forum in 1927-1928 would've been like? It would've been atrocious. Full of "Jackoffs" and "Tunntards", etc.


haha, very true :yep


----------

